# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Jusuf Buxhovi shkruan historinë e Kosovës

## Dar_di

Në gushtin e vitit 2012-të krijuesi dhe historiani ynë i dalluar, Jusuf Buxhovi, pritet të nxjerrë nga shtypi librin e tij historiografik, "Historia e Kosovës", konkretisht në prag të 100- vjetorit të Shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shtetit Shqiptar. Këtë ai e ka thënë në një prononcim për "Kosova Sot". Buxhovi ka thënë se ka marrë këtë iniciativë duke parë se institucionet tona përgjegjëse pak po bëjnë në këtë drejtim. Ai ka thënë se ka kohë që është duke punuar në një projekt shkencor, që ka të bëjë me historinë e Kosovës. Ndërsa, edhe veprat e fundit nga kjo fushë të botuara nga ai, janë pjesë e këtij projekti në tri libra. 

"Siç shihet, në këtë projekt do të përfshihet historia pesëmijë vjeçare e shqiptarëve. Vendi i Kosovës në të jo vetëm që nuk e përjashton këtë tërësi, por e forcon atë edhe më shumë, meqë dihet se nga antika e tutje roli i Dardanisë ishte tejet i madh, ndërkohë që edhe gjatë Perandorisë Romake, Bizantit dhe mesjetës, Kosova paraqet bërthamën e lëvizjeve shoqërore dhe politike të shqiptarëve në këto zhvillime historike si pjesë e rëndësishme e tyre", ka thënë Buxhovi. Ndërsa, ka theksuar se ka zgjedhur gushtin për ta nxjerrë librin nga shtypi për shkak sepse pavarësia e shtetit shqiptar dhe të gjitha ngjarjet dinamike që do t'i paraprijnë atij, nga shkurti i vitit 1912-të e deri më 28 nëntor 1912, lidhen me Kosovën dhe kryengritjen gjithëshqiptare që do të organizohet nga prilli i atij viti e deri më 23 gusht kur do të aprovohen 14 pikat e Memorandumit të Hasan Prishtinës. Ai ka falënderuar Komunën e Prishtinës dhe kreun e saj, Isa Mustafa për ndihmën e ofruar për botimin e librit "Nga Shqipëria Osmane te Shqipëria Evropiane" dhe premtimin e tij për të ndihmuar projektin për historinë e Kosovës. Buxhovi ka thënë se deri tash nuk ka hasur në përkrahje të institucioneve të Kosovës. Nisma e tij për të hartuar historinë e Kosovës është pritur në mënyra të ndryshme, duke marrë edhe fjalë miradije. 

Historiani Sylë Ukshini, në një prononcim për "Kosova Sot", është shprehur se nisma e Buxhovit duhet mbështetur nga institucionet vendore, pasi historiografia shqiptare tani më shumë se kurrë, ka nevojë për prurje të reja të nivelit evropian e ndërkombëtar. "Unë jam i impresionuar me energjitë dhe vullnetin që po shpërfaq z. Buxhovi, jo vetëm në fushën e historiografisë", ka thënë ai. 

Kurse Dr. Frashër Demaj, Sekretar shkencore në Institutin e Historisë së Kosovës, duke mos dashur të komentojë pohimet e Buxhovit rreth mosmbështetjes institucionale për projektin e tij, ka shutuar se IH-ja është e hapur për bashkëpunime, duke përmendur edhe projektin "Historia e Kosovës", i cili është projekt i hartuar nga Instituti i Historisë tash e 4 vjet. "IH-ja gjithmonë ka mirëpritur dhe mirëpret bashkëpunimin me individë dhe institucione. Buxhovi një herë ka konkurruar me një kumtesë (130- vjetori i Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit) dhe atëherë është pranuar", ka thënë Dr. Demaj.

I. Vatovci (Kosova sot)

----------


## Dar_di

*Historia e Kosovës*

Punën që do të duhej ta bënte një institucion shkencor apo një ekip studiuesish, shkrimtari dhe historiani Jusuf Buxhovi e ka bërë vetë. Ai sapo ka botuar librin Kosova në tri vëllime, që përfshin rreth 2500 faqe. Libri tashmë është duke u përkthyer edhe në gjuhën angleze dhe brenda vitit do të jetë i gatshëm edhe për lexuesit e huaj. 
Janë katër mijë vjet histori, 2500 faqe, tre libra dhe një autor. Ky është Jusuf Buxhovi, ndërsa libri i tij më i ri titullohet Kosova dhe përfshin historinë e këtij vendi, duke filluar nga pellazgët dhe dardanët për të përfunduar me protektoratin ndërkombëtar. 

Libri i parë flet për Antikën dhe Mesjetën, i dyti për Kosovën nën Perandorinë Osmane, ndërsa i treti përfshin periudhën prej Konferencës së Londrës deri te Protektorati Ndërkombëtar. Kur shkruan për periudhën antike, Buxhovi tezën e deritanishme ilire e bart deri te teza pellazge. Është një kundrim ideologjik i padrejtë që ka dominuar, por meqë gjithçka i nënshtrohet ndryshimit, nuk kemi arsye që edhe ne të mos i nënshtrohemi këtij ndryshimi të historiografisë sonë, thotë ai, duke shtuar se historiografia jonë lidhet me pellazgët. 

Sipas Buxhovit, pellazgët janë fondament i antikitetit. Përpos tij, këtë e thonë edhe shumë autorë botërorë nga shekulli XIX e tutje. 

Pionier i kësaj teze është Hahni, por mbas tij kanë vazhduar edhe shumë e shumë shkencëtarë tjerë dhe sot lirisht mund të thuhet se shkenca gati e ka pranuar tezën se bartës të antikitetit janë pellazgët e jo grekët, thotë Buxhovi. 

Sipas tij, praninë e pellazgëve e pranojnë edhe vetë autorët e antikitetit nga Homeri me Iliadën që i quan pellazgët popull hyjnor, popull të mendimit, popull të filozofisë, të mitologjisë, ndërkohë që edhe autorët antikë prej Herodotit e Platonit e deri te Pini dhe Taciti e vërtetojnë që pellazgët janë bartës të antikitetit, që prej pellazgëve është marrë kultura dhe gjuha. 

Shkencëtarë dhe filologë të rëndësishëm botërorë si Mulleri dhe Budimiri në vitet e pesëdhjeta e kanë ngre tezën se edhe shkrimi i antikitetit është shkrim pellazg dhe kjo mund të vërtetohet prej Homerit, prej Iliadës, mandej ka dëshmi materiale që edhe vet Pisistrati në shekullin e pestë ka urdhëruar që të rishkruhet dhe të riformulohet ajo, pasi që ka qenë në një version johelen. 

Ka edhe shumë dëshmi të tjera dhe ne mund të themi lirisht se kjo tezë nuk e dëmton tezën ilire, përkundrazi djalit ia gjen gjyshin, ia gjen stërgjyshin, shprehet ai. Ilirët, thotë Buxhovi, kanë qenë pasardhës të pellazgëve, por jo drejtpërsëdrejti. Pasardhësit kryesor, sipas burimeve që ai i trajton në pjesën e parë, janë dardanët. Ata njihen edhe nga autorët antikë por edhe nga autorë tjerë, të cilët Budimiri i quan klasikë të indoeuropianizmit. Dardanët jo vetëm Budimiri por edhe Muller e shumë autorë të tjerë botërorë i quajnë themelues të Trojës. Këtë e vërteton edhe mitologjia greke, mandej edhe Virgjili me themelimin e Romës, thotë Buxhovi.

Edhe Mesjetën ai e sheh si produkt të vazhdimësisë dardano-iliro-shqiptare. Sipas tij, Bizanti drejtpërdrejt është themeluar prej perandorëve dardano-ilirë. E kemi Dioklecianin që ka bërë reformën e Perandorisë Romake në shekullin e katërt dhe e ka themeluar Ilirikun me katër pjesë, ku të gjithë kanë qenë dardano-ilirë dhe kjo e tregon fuqinë politike dhe ushtarake të dardano-ilirëve. Pas tij vjen Konstantini, i cili e ka pranuar krishterimin si fe zyrtare. Ai madje krenohet që është dardan. 

Por ai që konsiderohet si themelues i Bizantit dhe bartës i asaj që mund ta quajmë lirisht fillet e shtetit arbëror apo shqiptar është Justiniani, i cili në vitin 523 e ka themeluar kishën e Dardanisë në kuadër të Ilirikumit dhe e ka lidhur drejtpërdrejt me Perandorinë e Romës.

Ai ka dashur që Lindjen tia nënshtrojë Perëndimit, pra pjesën më vitale, ku kishin filluar depërtimet dhe rrënimet sllave, tia nënshtrojë dardanëve dhe Ilirikumit. Dhe kjo ka vazhduar deri në vitin 870 kur pjesa e Dardanisë dhe Ilirikut do të pushtohet nga bullgarët, të cilët pasi do ta pranojnë krishterimin, për arsye shtetërore, do ta rrënojnë identitetin kishtar dardan, të cilin e kishte vu, tre shekuj përpara, Justiniani, thotë Buxhovi. Ai shton se këtu historiografia jonë i ka referencat kryesore shkencore, por fatkeqësisht nuk është trajtuar si duhet. Buxhovi thotë se ideologjikisht edhe Bizanti edhe krishterimi janë trajtuar si armiq të shqiptarëve e jo si pjesë e kulturës së tyre.

Ndërsa kur flet për Perandorinë Osmane, e cila trajtohet në librin e dytë, ai thotë se ajo është pushtuese. Sipas tij, beteja e Kosovës, e cila thotë se duhej të quhej betejë e Dardanisë, është betejë kryesisht mes arbërve, ku kanë qenë të pranishëm edhe sllavët dhe hungarezët, kundër otomanëve. 

Me interes është edhe pjesa e tretë, ajo e shtetformimit shqiptar, me çrast autori sjell një pamje tjetër nga ajo që është parë nga historiografia ideologjike shqiptare.

E kur pyetet se pse e ka shkruar historinë e Kosovës, Buxhovi përgjigjet se kanë qenë dy arsye që e kanë shtyrë ta shkruajë këtë histori. E para që shteti i Kosovës duhet ta ketë historinë e vetë. Jo një histori e cila do të shikohej e ndarë nga kompleksiteti shpirtëror dhe politik i shqiptarëve. Përkundrazi, Kosova shikohet si bartëse dhe promotor i kësaj historie që nga antikiteti, shprehet ai. 

Buxhovi thekson se historia e Kosovës është histori e Shqipërisë së natyrshme. Pa Kosovë, sipas tij, nuk do të kishte Shqipëri, nuk do të kishte identitet shqiptar. 

Unë përpiqem këtë dimension ta tregoj dhe ky libër kështu duhet shikuar. 

Preokupimi i dytë i tij ka qenë ajo sepse ka parë se historia e viteve pesëdhjetë, të cilën e ka krijuar Shqipëria, ka qenë ideologjike dhe e njëanshme. Skandaloze e konsideron edhe 

Rishkrimin e saj në vitin 2002-2009 nga Akademia e Shkencave të Shqipërisë, pasi që ajo e injoron Dardaninë, e injoron Kosovën dhe, sipas Buxhovit, ajo krijon mitin e një të pavërtete tjetër se gjoja historia e Shqipërisë ka lindë më 28 nëntor me ngritjen e flamurit në Vlorë. 

Kjo është një datë historike, pa mëdyshje, shumë e rëndësishme por nëse shikohet e shkëputur atëherë kjo është shumë e dëmshme sepse e përjashton historinë e natyrshme katër mijë vjeçare të popullit shqiptar, ku Kosova është bartëse e saj dhe pikërisht kjo më ka shtyrë më shumë që ti kthehem kësaj teze dhe e di që sdo ta kem lehtë sepse janë krijuar skema, janë krijuar stereotipe, janë krijuar piramida, për fat të keq, janë krijuar klandestinitete politike që funksionojnë në drejtimin Tiranë-Prishtinë mbi këto baza, thotë Buxhovi. 

Arsyet për mungesën e një historie të Kosovës deri më tash thotë se janë edhe politike edhe shkencore. Sipas tij, shteti shqiptar nuk ka pasur vullnet dhe nuk ka sot e kësaj dite të heqë dorë prej tezës ilire. 

Shumë shkencëtarë të Shqipërisë mendojnë se duhet të jenë piemont i çështjes shqiptare dhe me këtë pikërisht është heqë dorë prej tezës pellazge dhe asaj bizantine sepse Dardania është epiqendër e antikitetit shqiptar. Lëvizja Kombëtare Shqiptare që u zhvillua në Kosovë në shekullin XIX e prodhoi Shqipërinë, shton ai. 

Ai konsideron se në Kosovë me vullnet është bërë një krim që i është dorëzuar Mesjeta Serbisë dhe Serbia këtu prapë vazhdon të krijojë realitete të reja antishkencore mbi teoritë hegjemoniste serbomëdha dhe prandaj, sipas Buxhovit, ata që e kanë aprovuar këtë sigurisht nuk janë të interesuar për një histori, e cila do të shkonte deri në antikitet sepse automatikisht krijon fajet dhe krimet e një politike, e cila ka lejuar diçka të tillë.

Punën për shkrimin e historisë së Kosovës Buxhovi e ka filluar para gjashtë viteve, por në mënyrë intensive me këtë punë është marrë që katër vite. 

Në mungesë të vullnetit të institucioneve kulturore dhe shkencore të Kosovës, atij i ka dalë në ndihmë shtëpia botuese Jalifat Publishing nga Houstoni i SHBA-ve, e cila bashkë me shtëpinë botuese Faik Konica nga Prishtina e ka botuar librin në 1500 kopje.

Buxhovi tregon se botuesi nga Houston, i cili është shqiptaro-amerikan, menjëherë i ka hyrë punës për përkthimin e librit në gjuhën angleze. Buxhovi beson që më 28 nëntor libri do të jetë i gatshëm edhe në gjuhën angleze. 

Çmimi i librit është 40 euro, por botuesit qysh tash janë përkujdesur që për krijuesi dhe për shkencëtarët të ketë një zbritje shumë të madhe. 

Do të jetë diku përgjysmë, thotë Buxhovi, ndërsa tregon se promovimi i librit do të bëhet më 16 shkurt dhe do ti kushtohet pavarësisë së Kosovës.

_Express_

----------


## dielli1

Do ta gjej kete liber,e sa per Jusuf Buxhovin kam fjale te mira,sepse ka bere shume per kete popull...E me kete rast e uroi per mundin disa vjeqar qe ka bere,dhe jam i bindur qe ka sjelle nje liber me vlera(llogarise ne punen e deritanishme te tij).

----------


## Kreksi

Edhe unê mbeshtes këtë  nisme  nga autori yni Jusuf Buxhovi  që  mori guximin te  shkruaj  historinë e Kosovës  dhe te  popullit  shqiptarë  në  pergjithêsi  besoj, meqense  librin nuk e  kam  lexuar  ende, nuk me  ka  ra ne  dor, por kur  mbrojmi tezen e qytetrimit  te  Vinçes,  qytetrim  vendas  8000 para  krishti, duhej te  ndahej nga dyndjet  pellazgjike qe  vijne  me  vone, 4500  para krishti,  te ardhur nga Lindja, me një  fjalë, nuk  mund ti  marrim pellazget  si  stergjysherit  tonë  ne te njejten kohe si vedasit e Vinçes....qe  jane  me et  vjeter...! Dhe  kurrsesi  ne  shqiptaret  nuk e  kemi   periardhjen nga  pellazget, nga  Vinça ka  mundesi  por  jo  orgjine  pellazgjike  sepse    shkenca  europiane  modere  me  afre  nuk  mirret  me  pelalzget qe  jane  ne  rangun e  mitit...  prandaj  nuk  duhet  qe  nje  autor  dhe  historian i  yni te  mirret  me  pellazget  derisa  asnje  shkenctar  europian nuk i njeh  me  si  qytetrim  sepse  origjina e  nje  populli nuk  shkruhet  ne  baza te  njê  miti  por  ne  baza  shkencore  prandaj  duhet patur  kujdes kur  shkruajmi  libra  per  pellazget, dhe ne  shqiptaret  mudn te themi se  kemi vetem nje  origjine te perbashket  dhe  rrjedhim  me origjine  Ilire keshtu q e nuk ka ndarje  te  popullit, pra  duhet    te  mbrohet teza  ilire  gjithsesi !

----------


## bindi

Perveç se fjale miradie per punen e pa lodhshme te profesor Buxhovit ,nuk kam fjale tjera. I lumt...

----------


## shoku_tanku

E pershendes dhe e pergezoj zotin Buxhovi per kete iniciative individuale,eshte nje pune kolosale dhe nuk kam dyshim se do jete edhe teper cilesore.Kam patur fatin te lexoj dicka nga krijimtaria e tij dhe eshte vertet nje pasuri per kombin tone.

----------


## ikthus

> kur  mbrojmi tezen e qytetrimit  te  Vinçes,  qytetrim  vendas  8000 para  krishti, duhej te  *ndahej nga dyndjet  pellazgjike* qe  vijne  me  vone, 4500  para krishti,  te ardhur nga Lindja, me një  fjalë, *nuk  mund ti  marrim pellazget  si  stergjysherit  tonë  ne te njejten kohe si vedasit e Vinçes....qe*  jane  me et  vjeter...! *Dhe  kurrsesi  ne  shqiptaret  nuk e  kemi*  *periardhjen nga  pellazget*!



Kjo duhet te jete teori e jote personale sepse te gjithe thone *gjuha shqipe eshte* *gjuhe Ariane* dhe i perket atij grupi njerezish qe u vendosen ne Europe dhe qe quhet Invazioni Arian rreth 4500 vjet pes.

Ky variant qe jep ti vlen vetem po ta pranojme  se sot  ne flasim gjuhen e pushtuesit sic ndodhi ne kontinentin amerikan.

----------


## Kreksi

> Kjo duhet te jete teori e jote personale sepse te gjithe thone *gjuha shqipe eshte* *gjuhe Ariane* dhe i perket atij grupi njerezish qe u vendosen ne Europe dhe qe quhet Invazioni Arian rreth 4500 vjet pes.
> 
> Ky variant qe jep ti vlen vetem po ta pranojme  se sot  ne flasim gjuhen e pushtuesit sic ndodhi ne kontinentin amerikan.


  Ne  nuk jemi  TE VENDOSUR  ne europ  por  jemi autokton, te  gjtha  ato teza  qe na  i kane mveshur  nuk perputhen, jemi  me te  vjeter  se  4500  para  krishti,   dhe  nuk eshet e vertet  se  ne kemi gjuha  ariane  apo  pelalzge, tjeter  gje eshet se  tjeret  e  mesuan  gjuhen  tone, dhe  nese  vreni, ka  shumë pakë  fjale  indo  europiane  tek gjuha  shqipe..deh  me e keqja  qenka  kur  ti vet e pranon te  quhesh "i ardhun ne  kete vend 4500  para  krishti, pa e  ditur  as nga  cili  vend, se  sa  te  tregohesh  autokton, populli  me i vjeter  ne gadishull, dhe  se  eshet e vertete  deshmit flasin, si  me  gjuhe  poashtu nga  antropologjia  eshet deshmua  se  jemi  ne keto troje edh  para 8  vite para  krishti, por ndoshat  juve  ju duket  shume i  lashte  4500  para krishti ?  
Atehere, me   këtë   qe  revandkoni ju  mik i dashtun ikthus,   thjeshtë ju e  largoni edhe  kulturen e Vinçes  si dhe  figurinen e  Hyjneshes  ne Fron  pra..   se  siaps  llogaris  tuaj, kjo  figurina nuk    qenka e  te  parve tuaj   por  e  te parve te  mi  vendas   e  ti  qenke ardhur  pastaj e  ma  more  kete  figurin dhe  tani e  mban sikur  ishte e jotja  hahhhaaaa !
 Shifet  se jeni i pa  informuar dhe se  keni nevoj ta  njihni  boshtin  e  Historisë... mirepo  ju falet  se pesimet  vijne vetem  nga  injoranca e  jo ngase e  dini se  per  çka  e  per  cilen  epokë eshet  fjala  ketu, shpresoj se nje ditë   do te  mësoni.    shendet !


PS.  sa per dijeni;  e çmoj  Jusuf  Buxhovin, kete liber  ende nuk e kam  lexuar   dhe  besoj se  eshte i arrit  dhe  do kete  shume  suksese, sidomos  jam shumë  i knaqur se njehere  pergjithemon me kete liber historikë  ua  ktheu  mirë  gryken e topit  serbëve, dhe  dueht te  jemi  krenar per  kete  autor tonin, e tjeter  gje  eshte  nese  nuk pajtohem  une a  dy  a tre veta  per  nje  epoke  krejjte  te  larget,  me  çka lidhje  nuk kane  serbet  fare  ... QQeshja  pellazge  e  indoeuropiane është   thjeshte   problematike  ende   tek ne, mirepo  ne  duhet  t'ia  lemi  besimin Akademis  shqiptare, ne jemi  pasardhes  te Ilirve dhe autokton,  tjerat  teori si e  thoni edhe vete  "Kjo duhet te jete teori e jote personale sepse te gjithe thone;  gjuha  shqipe  eshe  ariane"...Ne   sot  jemi te  rritur, mjafte  me  teori te  huaja, kemi sot  universitetet  tona  dhe   ne vet   duhet ta vendosim se  çfare  grupi  te  gjuhes  i takojmi, nuk  mund  te jemi e  as  te  quhemi  popull  me  origjine  Indo Europiane vetem per  arsye  s ekemi ndoshta  disa  fjale te  huaja ... kjo  nuk  deshmon asgje, se ne nuk jemi te  ardhur  ketu  si indo  kushet  siç  mendoni ju  por  jemi vendas  e  autokton, e njejta  gje  vlen edh per  teorine pellazge..

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Shum Historian i zgjuar nuk besoje se ka Histirian me te Zotin per momentin ne trojet Shqiptare, Esht edhe Xhufi ne Shqiperi por Buxhovi me duket me bindes me i sakte me gjitheperfshires dhe me njohuri me te gjera i kame ndegjuar disa Intervista te tijat te fundit dhe me ka len shum pershtypje me njohurit e thella deri ne detaje qe kishte mbi Historin Ballkanike.

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Historia e Kosovës e J. Buxhovit çmend Beogradin






Publikuar: 05.02.2012 - 18:13

Beograd, 5 shkurt  I ashtuquajturi historian shqiptar, Jusuf Buxhovi para ca kohësh botoi në Prishtinë librin Historia e Kosovës, e cila jo vetëm që nuk ka kurrfarë baze shkencore, por në tërësi i anashkalon serbët, kurse Kosovën e përshkruan si qendër shpirtërore, kulturore dhe shtetërore të Shqipërisë. Ai madje shkon aq larg sa pohon që shqiptarë e jo grekët janë themelues të Trojës dhe shkrues të Iliadës, shkruajnë mediet serbe duke reaguar ndaj librit më të ri të Buxhovit. 

Mbi bazë të faktografisë shkencore, Buxhovi konludon se nuk ka pasur Serbi shtet mesjetar serb e as Kishë Ortodokse Serbe, por vetëm krahina, që në histori janë të njohura si okupuese dhe kundër etnikumit shqiptar, ka shkruar gazetari prishtinas Esad Dujaka për këtë libër. 

Sllavenko Terziq, këshilltar shkencor i Institutit të historisë së Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Serbisë, pohon se fjala është për dhunim të paparë e të pashembullt ndaj fakteve historike dhe arsyes së shëndoshë. 

Bëhet fjalë për një fantazi shumë të rrezikshme në shërbim të Shqipërisë së madhe etnike. Libri nuk meriton kurrfarë vëmendje shkencore, sepse fjala është për pamflet. Ai libër ashiqare duhet tiu shërbejnë politikanëve si pseudoargument ër krijimin e Shqipërisë natyrale. Është krejtësisht e pakuptimtë teza për Kosovën si qendër shpirtërore, kulturore e shtetërore të Shqipërisë, tha Terziq në reagimin e tij për mediet serbe. 0

Ndërkaq, sipas Milla Bjelajac, këshilltare shkencore për historinë e re serbe, nuk ia vlen të shpenzosh fjalë për një vepër të pavlerë në kuptimin shkencor.

Sipas saj, ky libër i dedikohet thellimit të mosmarrëveshjeve në Ballkan dhe helmimit të gjeneratave të reja.  

http://www.koha.net/?page=1,5,86848

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Kosova e Buxhovit përmbys shabllonet historike për shqiptarët






Publikuar: 06.02.2012 - 12:31


Prishtinë, 6 shkurt - Me vetë faktin së historianët serbë veprës së Jusuf Buxhovit, Kosova..., i qasen me po atë fjalor dhe koncepte, me të cilat i janë qasur historisë shqiptare gjatë gjithë shekullit XX, dëshmon se ata, ose nuk duan ose nuk dinë të shohin përtej asaj shkolle refuzuese, me të cilat janë vlerësuar botimet e gjertanishme për historinë shqiptare.

Në këtë rrjedhë, Jusuf Buxhovi ka sjellë një përmbysje konceptuale e metodologjike jo vetëm në botimet serbe për Kosovën, por edhe në vetë botimet e gjertanishme shqiptare në pergjithësi, prandaj sigurisht reagimet nuk do të mungojnë as nga kjo anë, shkruan studiuesi Begzad Baliu, duke reaguar ndaj shkrimeve për librin Kosova të Jusuf Buxhovit, në shtypin e Beogradit.

Në historiografinë shqiptare për herë të parë qytetërimi shqiptar shihet jo vetëm si pasardhëse po edhe si bartëse e qytetërimit indoeuropian, duke sjellë kudo që ka qenë e  mundur rezultatet e dijes shqiptare, ballkanike dhe shkollës gjermane, si themeluese e albanologjisë shkencore etj., duke i rimarrë madje edhe shumë koncepte e arritje, të cilat sidomos në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit XX, historiografia shqiptare i ka konsideruar të tejkaluara.

Për shkak se Historia e Shqipërisë dhe Historia e popullit shqiptar janë parë kryesisht si paraqitje deskriptive e lëvizjeve popullore dhe jo si sistem i organizuar shtetëror, historia jonë ka përjashtuar gjerësisht zhvillimet institucionale në hapësirën ballkanike dhe me gjerë dhe jua ka bërë të mundur historianëve serbë që të përvetësojnë institucionet e kësaj hapësire si vlera të tyre mesjetare, e t'i paraqesin shqiptarët vetëm si popullatë nomade, të cilët në zonën kontinentale të Ballkanit u bënë banorë sedentarë vetëm diku nga shekulli XVII.

Duke ruajtur mundësinë që për këtë vepër të shkruaj një herë tjeter, dua të theksoj këtu qëndrimin kritik të autorit, përkatësisht mungesën e një vepre të tillë në dijen shqiptare nga Konica e këndej. 

http://www.koha.net/?page=1,5,86913

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Intervist. Prof.Dr Jusuf Buxhovi Hisorian

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Intervist. Prof.Dr Jusuf Buxhovi Hisorian

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Intervist. Prof.Dr Jusuf Buxhovi Hisorian

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Jusuf Buxhovi me botimet e tija te fundit Historia e Kosoves hedhe ne Plehra ter Historin e manipuluar Serbe mbi Kosoven dhe vet Serbin.  

Jusuf Buxhovi argumentone me fakte Konkrete se nuk ka pase shtet mesjetar Serbe dhe ase kishe Serbe siq thote Historia Sebe dhe si e pranon fatkeqsisht edhe Historia e Shqiperis e shkruar nga Vllehet.

Jusuf Buxhovi sjelle fakte konkrete se Dardanet ishin themelues te Trojes e jo Greket

Jusuf Buxhovi sjelle fakte konkrete duke hedhe ne plehra ter historin e shkruar te deri tanishm te Shqiptareve nga Vllehet dhe anti-Shqiptaret.

Jusuf Buxhovi me fakte konkrete e Qorton shum edhe Rishkrimin e Historis Shqiptare qe u be me 2002 nga Historianet Vllehe te Shqiperis te cilet me rishkrimin e ri te Historis se Shqiperi perjashtuan pothuajse krejtesisht Shqiptaret jasht Shqiperis dhe Kontributin e Kosoves dhe Shqiptarve per Pamvarsimin e Shqiperis , ( ndersa une mendoj se ket gje e beri Fatos Nanos me Vllehet e tije.)

----------


## Kreksi

> Ne  nuk jemi  TE VENDOSUR  ne europ  por  jemi autokton, te  gjtha  ato teza  qe na  i kane mveshur  nuk perputhen, jemi  me te  vjeter  se  4500  para  krishti,   dhe  nuk eshet e vertet  se  ne kemi gjuha  ariane  apo  pelalzge, tjeter  gje eshet se  tjeret  e  mesuan  gjuhen  tone, dhe  nese  vreni, ka  shumë pakë  fjale  indo  europiane  tek gjuha  shqipe..deh  me e keqja  qenka  kur  ti vet e pranon te  quhesh "i ardhun ne  kete vend 4500  para  krishti, pa e  ditur  as nga  cili  vend, se  sa  te  tregohesh  autokton, populli  me i vjeter  ne gadishull, dhe  se  eshet e vertete  deshmit flasin, si  me  gjuhe  poashtu nga  antropologjia  eshet deshmua  se  jemi  ne keto troje edh  para 8  vite para  krishti, por ndoshat  juve  ju duket  shume i  lashte  4500  para krishti ?  
> Atehere, me   këtë   qe  revandkoni ju  mik i dashtun ikthus,   thjeshtë ju e  largoni edhe  kulturen e Vinçes  si dhe  figurinen e  Hyjneshes  ne Fron  pra..   se  siaps  llogaris  tuaj, kjo  figurina nuk    qenka e  te  parve tuaj   por  e  te parve te  mi  vendas   e  ti  qenke ardhur  pastaj e  ma  more  kete  figurin dhe  tani e  mban sikur  ishte e jotja  hahhhaaaa !
>  Shifet  se jeni i pa  informuar dhe se  keni nevoj ta  njihni  boshtin  e  Historisë... mirepo  ju falet  se pesimet  vijne vetem  nga  injoranca e  jo ngase e  dini se  per  çka  e  per  cilen  epokë eshet  fjala  ketu, shpresoj se nje ditë   do te  mësoni.    shendet !
> 
> 
> PS.  sa per dijeni;  e çmoj  Jusuf  Buxhovin, kete liber  ende nuk e kam  lexuar   dhe  besoj se  eshte i arrit  dhe  do kete  shume  suksese, sidomos  jam shumë  i knaqur se njehere  pergjithemon me kete liber historikë  ua  ktheu  mirë  gryken e topit  serbëve, dhe  dueht te  jemi  krenar per  kete  autor tonin, e tjeter  gje  eshte  nese  nuk pajtohem  une a  dy  a tre veta  per  nje  epoke  krejjte  te  larget,  me  çka lidhje  nuk kane  serbet  fare  ... QQeshja  pellazge  e  indoeuropiane është   thjeshte   problematike  ende   tek ne, mirepo  ne  duhet  t'ia  lemi  besimin Akademis  shqiptare, ne jemi  pasardhes  te Ilirve dhe autokton,  tjerat  teori si e  thoni edhe vete  "Kjo duhet te jete teori e jote personale sepse te gjithe thone;  gjuha  shqipe  eshe  ariane"...Ne   sot  jemi te  rritur, mjafte  me  teori te  huaja, kemi sot  universitetet  tona  dhe   ne vet   duhet ta vendosim se  çfare  grupi  te  gjuhes  i takojmi, nuk  mund  te jemi e  as  te  quhemi  popull  me  origjine  Indo Europiane vetem per  arsye  s ekemi ndoshta  disa  fjale te  huaja ... kjo  nuk  deshmon asgje, se ne nuk jemi te  ardhur  ketu  si indo  kushet  siç  mendoni ju  por  jemi vendas  e  autokton, e njejta  gje  vlen edh per  teorine pellazge..



Edhe ketu  shkelqen  Jusuf Buxhovi  ne  debat me nej  serbofil...

----------


## Kreksi

Jusuf  Bxhovi  per  historine  e  kosoves 2010  Paris

----------


## ikthus

> Shifet  se jeni i pa  informuar dhe se  keni nevoj ta  njihni  boshtin  e  Historisë... mirepo  ju falet  se pesimet  vijne vetem  nga * injoranca* e  jo ngase e  dini .


E di cfare eshte kultura Vinces,mos ofendo here tjeter.Lexo ketu www.indoeuropean .nl si dhe postimet e tjera.

Librin se kam lexuar po mesa pashe postimet e mesiperme duket interesant dhe me vlera.
Uroj prof.Buxhovin suksese.

----------


## Kreksi

> Kjo duhet te jete teori e jote personale sepse te gjithe thone *gjuha shqipe eshte* *gjuhe Ariane* dhe i perket atij grupi njerezish qe u vendosen ne Europe dhe qe quhet Invazioni Arian rreth 4500 vjet pes.
> 
> Ky variant qe jep ti vlen vetem po ta pranojme  se sot  ne flasim gjuhen e pushtuesit sic ndodhi ne kontinentin amerikan.


Nuk kam nevoj fare  qe   ju te m jepni mesime  nga  historia, kjo shihet se  si e  shihni ju  origjinen   shqiptare; " te gjithe thone *gjuha shqipe eshte* *gjuhe Ariane* dhe i perket atij grupi njerezish qe u vendosen ne Europe dhe qe quhet Invazioni Arian rreth 4500 vjet pes." 
..dhe  ketu i quan "nje grup njerzish"    "gjuha shqipe gjuhë  ariane"   "invazione ariane" etj.. shihet  sa  i luhatshem jeni....me  vjen keq ! Nuk pajtohem me percaktimet tuaja  ta  konsiderojsh  nje  popull = me nje grup njerzish"....
Kam  besim se libi i Buxhovit   duhet  te  jete i shkelqyer,   kjo ka  rendesi  dhe  do e  lexoj me  vemendje  posa  te me  bie  ne dor, mbi te   gjitha,  i  urojmi  Jusuf Buxhovit  suksese.  Me  Arianet  e  pellazget  merruni ju si te  doni, per  mua  dosja  e tyre  është  mbyllur !

----------


## ikthus

> Me  Arianet  e  pellazget  merruni ju si te  doni, per  mua  dosja  e tyre  është  mbyllur !





> Kur shkruan për periudhën antike,* Buxhovi* tezën e deritanishme ilire e bart deri te teza pellazge. “Është një kundrim ideologjik i padrejtë që ka dominuar, por meqë gjithçka i nënshtrohet ndryshimit, nuk kemi arsye që edhe ne të mos i nënshtrohemi këtij ndryshimi të historiografisë sonë”, thotë ai, duke shtuar se historiografia jonë lidhet me pellazgët. 
> 
> Sipas Buxhovit, pellazgët janë fondament i antikitetit. Përpos tij, këtë e thonë edhe shumë autorë botërorë nga shekulli XIX e tutje. 
> 
> “Pionier i kësaj teze është Hahni, por mbas tij kanë vazhduar edhe shumë e shumë shkencëtarë tjerë dhe sot lirisht mund të thuhet se shkenca gati e ka pranuar tezën se bartës të antikitetit janë pellazgët e jo grekët”, thotë Buxhovi. 
> 
> Sipas tij, praninë e pellazgëve e pranojnë edhe vetë autorët e antikitetit nga Homeri me ‘Iliadën’ që i quan pellazgët popull hyjnor, popull të mendimit, popull të filozofisë, të mitologjisë, ndërkohë që edhe autorët antikë prej Herodotit e Platonit e deri te Pini dhe Taciti e vërtetojnë që pellazgët janë bartës të antikitetit, që prej pellazgëve është marrë kultura dhe gjuha.


 marre nga post#2 Dar_di





Ato qe thua jane kontradiktore , qe te  pelqen libri prof.Buxhovit,por s`je dakort me tezen pellazge te mbeshtetur nga ai, gje qe eshte fondamentale.

Pellazgët - Shqiptarët(Naim Frasheri)

Ishte një ditë, 
që pellasgjitë. 
Posi një dritë, 
mbuluan dhenë. 
Duall ng' Asia, 
si mizëria, 
dhe me ania, 
e hodhë denë. 

Pas pakë herë, 
duke përzjerë, 
ca me të tjerë, 
bënë elinët.
Dhe duke ndarë, 
syresh një farë, 
si ka të ngjarë, 
bëri llatinët. 

Edhe të tjerët, 
e më të ndjerët, 
Të papërzjerët, 
Pellasgjinj mbenë 
Maqedhoninjtë, 
e ilirinjtë, 
e mollosinjtë, 
gjith' ata qenë. 

Dhe ata janë,
prindërtë tanë, 
pastaj na thanë. 
Na shqipëtarë. 
Mundim të themi 
ne ata jemi, 
atë gjak kemi, 
si dhe shtyparë. 

Thot' Herodoti, 
Në Tomor zoti ,
shtëpi qëmoti ,
kishte Dhodhonë ,
eshtë m'e vjetër ,
ngaha çdo tjetër, 
shumë më tepër, 
Kjo gjuha jonë. 

Ne kurdoherë ,
burra të ndjerë ,
edhe të vlerë ,
jemi treguar; 
me Grekërinë ,
dhe me Persinë, 
me gjith' Asinë ,
kemi lëftuar. 

Me Lekën vamë, 
muntmë Daranë, 
datën i dhamë 
gjithë Asisë. 
Burr' u dëftyem, 
të gjith' i thyem, 
përmbys e kthyem ,
fron' e Persisë. 

Të tërë dhenë, 
den' e sterenë, 
sa kombe qenë, 
në këmb i vumë ,
dhe mbretëruam, 
kudo që shkuam, 
tekdo lëftuam, 
vëndin e zumë. 

Me Pirron vamë, 
Romës i ramë, 
llatint' i vramë 
e i tmeruam; 
me Skënderbenë, 
Tyrqve sa qenë, 
u  dhamë dhenë ,
dhe i dëbuam. 

Kush i goditi ,
posi petriti ,
e i cfiliti ,
Tyrqit, barbarët? 
bota s'kuxonte ,
që t'u qëndronte, 
po kush lëftonte? 
ne shqipëtarët. 

Pastaj u ndruam, 
se s'kupëtuam ,
dhe nuk e çquam ,
të mirën tënë ,
gjaknë për botë ,
e derthmë kotë, 
njeri ç'të thotë? 
Nuk ishte thënë! 

Mbajtmë Tyrqinë, 
ngjallmë Greqinë, 
ndihm' Italinë. 
Po Shqipërinë? 
Pse s'u munduam? 
Për kë lëftuam? 
Neve ç'fituam? 
Ç'kemi taninë?

----------

